# Heat Could Be Stifling Turtles’ Swimming Abilities In Australia



## News Bot (Feb 28, 2009)

*Published:* 27-Feb-09 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

It seems we're not the only ones struggling to adapt to the summer weather -- Australian researchers have found the increased temperatures may be affecting turtles too. Scientists found that green turtle hatchlings from Heron Island weren't swimming as well as expected.

*Read More...*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats sad  Poor turtles


----------



## Niall (Mar 1, 2009)

Same with the egg laying,
We found hatchling green turtles coming up from there nest in december in Exmouth.
If the heat keeps going up the turtles are going to be mating more earlyer in the season and the babies are going to be hatching earlyer too.


----------

